# Nexium and ibs



## kazzymom (Feb 21, 2003)

I went to my family doctor today for a cold. I mentioned that gerd was back and he gave me Nexium. I didn't tell him that I had ibs and was seeing a gastro doc. I have an appointment with gastro doc next week. The gerd is kind of bothering me so I will try the Nexium. Has anyone tried it? Does it work or will it aggravaite ibs-c. Let me know thanks?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi,I have IBS-D and when I took Nexium it made my D worse so it may work fine for you. I haven't found anything to help my reflux pain so I can't help you in that area at all. I'm still searching.Hope it works for you.Jleigh


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Well I tried nexium and all it did is give me severe migraine headaches. It didnt do anything for my reflux so I'm back taking pantoloc (protonix) and I feel alot better.Give the nexium a try, we are all different, so you might do well on it.


----------



## RSHEPPICK (Jun 24, 2002)

nexium works great for me i cannot take any other ppi's i get major chest pain feel like im having a heart attack, nexium just happens to work for my body better than others. you will run into the same thing, it might make you feel totaly differnt than another type of ppi's


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

I have IBS-C and Nexium is the only thing I can take. I take it 2 times a day.


----------



## abb08 (Apr 10, 2003)

I take Nexium and find it helps tremendously. I was on prevacid for several years and when that stopped working I was on prilosec. The Nexium def. works better for me then the others did. I also have IBS D and it has not had a significant affect on that. good luck


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

thats funny prevacid worked better for me and i had ibs too i also took pepcid for when i had something i shouldn't drink


----------



## katjam (Jun 5, 2003)

I used to take Nexium, worked wonders for my GERD but aggravated my D. Now I'm on Protonix and Caltrate and my symptoms are a lot better. But I can't skip my Prot or I suffer.


----------



## scotsrishs (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi there, I am new here and getting lost on the reading and where to post. I did take Nexium many months ago for severe acid. I also have IBS D and found that the Nexium seemed to help with the cramps and diarrhea. This is many months later and the doc now has me back on Nexium along with my regular Modulon and this time it is only for the IBS. So far the headaches are a real pain but I have not had that severe cramping and diarhea since I went back.


----------



## sunlakegirl (Jul 21, 2003)

Today the doctor put me on nexium, and I will be taking my first pill this evening. I had been taking prevacid which worked for a while but then the hollow/hunger feeling in my stomach returned. Also I had a side effect of nausea/anxiety which became annoying for me. It seems that some people like nexium and some don't. We will see how it works for me!


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I have taken Nexium before (when I had health insurance) and it worked wonders for me. It actually healed my esophogas to where I had no pain anymore. Even after I stopped taking it for quite some time the pain did not come back. Since I have not had health insurance I have not been able to afford it. My health insurance kicks in again Sept 1st and that is the first thing I am going back on again. It worked great for me, better than Prilosec did. They also have a new generic out now called "Omeprazole" which is now a lower co-pay on your prescription. I just saw it advertized on TV.Mark


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

After being on Prilosec for 7 weeks for Reflux, I can honestly say it made my once mild IBS-C 10x worst. In addition, after believing initially I had a reflux problem---After being on Prilosec, I now understood the word REFLUX from a different angle. I nevered dreamed it was possible to have so much acid coming up...from my chest, my thoat, sinus, swallowing problems, it was a pure nightmare. I would never take another PPI, (prilosec, nexium, prevacid,) for the rest of my LIFE. If someone offered me One Million dollars a week..my answer would still be HELL NO!!! For anyone taking them now, or considering to....Please give this some very careful thought. Yes, I suffered terrible pain--when I didn't take them, but after making many changes with my diet, taking supplements its 90% better!!!It is possible to beat this condition without taking meds!!!!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Prilosec was that bad ??I've been on it for about 3 months, and I have had some problems, I've noticed, with increased reflux, some chest pains, stomach pains ??


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by DavidLA:It is possible to beat this condition without taking meds!!!!


and I, too, am living proof. You seem to keep asking the same question: "What can we do, now?"There ARE answers if you want them.Mark


----------

